# Garage Parties



## Nik_B (Aug 21, 2008)

Anybody hold garage parties in there garage that also duels as a workshop? Do you serve food in there? I'm not sure this is the best place for a party but I am too scared someone will spill red wine on my brand new white carpet!


----------



## 3MindsBrewery (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh man, I do the garage party every other weekend. Poker, Darts, and still an area for the Brewery and work Shop. I surve up Rotel, cookies, crap you name it, the garage is the place for the party's!


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2009)

Hanging out with my friends and talking shop is a party so constantly.


----------



## imported_jhutch (Dec 12, 2009)

Garages make great party areas.  Epoxy floors make the clean up so easy!  Just get out the garden hose and squeege.  I have a bar with table and chairs in mine.  Hoping to add some storage and tv soon.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 7, 2010)

I enjoy doing garage party with my childhood friends!  We got foods, beers and plays a lot of poker!


----------



## dlgerlach (Jan 25, 2010)

garage party? Every weekend. On Friday nights, it's high School football on the radio, Saturdays The Ohio State Buckeyes and Sunday's the Bengals. Plenty of beverages and usually food of all kinds. Even thinking about putting in a brass pole for when football is over


----------



## imported_jhutch (Jan 25, 2010)

Garages are great for that in the winter, but I'm tired of the Kansas City area winter.  I'd rather be out on the deck or the dock, with WARMER WEATHER!


----------



## Admin (Jan 26, 2010)

A few more months yet... Being in Texas is great I'm wearing sandals right now.


----------



## siddle (May 18, 2011)

I'm going to have a party in my garage and I don't really know when to start. 
I know the date, but I'm just not sure what to put in the garage. Should I have a theme?


----------



## havasu (May 21, 2011)

Depends what the party is for. I've always like parties where they bring you a garage gift! (wrench, hammer, car polish, Armor-All, tire gauge, etc.)


----------



## mustanggarage (May 24, 2011)

I just had my son's graduation reception in the garage.  parked all the cars outside cleaned the place up good.  it was perfect.  plenty of room no worry if someone spills on the floor  and since my shop is a long way from the house and it has its own bathroom no-one ever needs to go into the house.


----------



## janellelk (May 26, 2011)

Definitely depends on what state you live in..  In MN, it is so unbearable in the winter!

However, during the summer I love to have garage parties.  They're definitely less formal than serving red wine, but whatever works!  Our flooring (epoxy) definitely makes it a lot cozier.  We open up our garage and backyard.  It's pretty great.


----------



## siddle (May 28, 2011)

Oops... I forgot to mention that. I'm throwing a party for my Kids and their friends.


----------



## mustanggarage (May 28, 2011)

here is a picture of the decorating for my son's graduation.  we used the lift as a table.  put a piece of plywood and 2x4 bracing.  covered with a table cloth.  it worked great.


----------



## siddle (May 30, 2011)

Loved the way you converted your Lift to a table. Way to go!


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 6, 2011)

I found some of the other pictures of the graduation in the garage.  

these are while we were decorating






















and this is the graduate.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Jun 6, 2011)

That's awesome.


----------



## siddle (Jun 6, 2011)

Bet, they had a great time.


----------

